

We're Buying More PC Games Than We Can Play - venomsnake
http://kotaku.com/were-buying-more-pc-games-than-we-can-play-1493402988

======
aryastark
The games I tend to play the most, are the games I paid full price for. The
simple reason is because I anticipated those games and waited until they came
out.

I still browse the Steam sales. But I rarely buy. Steam has pulled off an
amazing feat. They get people excited to buy games that, a decade ago, would
be sitting in the sad dusty $5 bin at Wal-Mart. These games would get
overlooked because they were in that same dusty bin yesterday, for the same
$5. They weren't $15 and suddenly were priced $5 for Christmas. No. They were
just old games being sold for whatever Wal-Mart could get for them.

But, take those same games and put them next to Skyrim like Steam does, and
now you change the perception. Shoppers don't see the sad tired box art of a
game from 1997. They just see a $15 game on sale for this limited time only
for $5.

~~~
venomsnake
I strongly disagree here. Majority of the Steam sales are very recent games,
and if you are after quality you could play a lot of great stuff for a hundred
bucks.

GoG capitalized on the 1997 stuff. The way steam changed my perception is that
I stopped pirating - why bother when it will be 5$ in one year time, with me
having a healthy backlog. (Note to self - finish XCOM:EW)

------
keithpeter
Not games for me, its books. I donated a metric tonne of dead tree to Oxfam
just before xmas and I'm now _not_ buying any titles until my 'pile of shame'
has reduced.

~~~
dded
I came here to basically enter the same reply. Though I am perhaps not as bad
as you make yourself sound.

It's easier to control myself these days, because I like buying books in book
stores and those are disappearing. With the exception of certain titles that I
really know I want and am searching for (which I buy on Amazon), almost all
the books I buy now come from one used book store. It's the last book store
within a half-hour drive from home, and there is no book store within a half-
hour drive from work.

------
dancounsell
I'm so guilty of this, especially games on Kickstarter.

------
notastartup
yup....99 games purchased and I only play like 1 or 2 extensively. once a year
I might venture out to a different genre that I bought in the steam summer
sales of 2012 but I always end up not playing for more than 30 minutes. Never
again will they hear from my wallet.

~~~
venomsnake
A lot of my steam purchases are ... lets call it copyright amnesty. Even more
with gog - so although I have above 300 majority of them is old stuff that I
have played back in the day. My backlog is maybe 10-20 games I am interested
in. But lately I confine myself to 1 game per steam sale. Top 2.

~~~
notastartup
>But lately I confine myself to 1 game per steam sale

I told myself that many many times. but it's really weird how they can make us
spend several times more than we need.

It's the idea that you are saving money or getting more value for the money
that drives you to spend more money on Steam.

I find it harder and harder to purchase new games because I have so many of it
the value of the new one goes down very quickly.

~~~
venomsnake
Well - it is more - with the gaming industry churning out crap at large, it
rarely has something worthwhile to buy. This year was incredibly weak in AAA
titles and the majority of small games are below the impulsive buy threshold.

